# Ultra Lo-Fat Pecan Pie



## Filus59602 (Jun 24, 2002)

ULTRA LO-FAT PECAN PIE 

CRUST: 
2 large fat-free flour tortillas 
Butter flavored cooking spray 
1/2 teaspoon butter granules 

Preheat oven to 350 

Place 1 tortilla in a 9-inch sprayed pie plate. 
Spray tortilla with butter spray and sprinkle 
with butter granules. Place second tortilla 
and spray. Place another 9-inch plate on 
the crust and bake for 7 minutes. Remove 
extra pie plate. Cool slightly. 

FILLING: 
3/4 cup egg substitute 
1/2 cup light corn syrup 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 teaspoon flour 
1 tablespoon butter granules 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/3 cup Grape Nuts cereal 

In a mixer bowl, combine all except Grape Nuts. 
Pour into crust. Sprinkle Grape Nuts over. Bake 
35 minutes. DO NOT cook over 35 minutes or 
it might spill over. Don't worry that it puffs during 
baking. It will go down as it cools. 

per serving: 192 Cal., 6 gm Fat, 1 mg Chol. 31 gm Carb., 68 mg sodium


----------

